# 4pin CPU Power Vs 8pin CPU Power



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Guy's I've googled a little and can't find much on it so I decided to ask here 

I'm currently looking at 2 very very similar boards the ASUS M4A87TD, EVO and USB3 model's

Now there is very very little between them as I can see, but one has a 4pin CPU power header whilst the other has an 8pin header. What's the major difference in this? will it affect overclocking and so on?


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 22, 2010)

The 8 pin is newer technology and in my opinion better.
I would say better at clocking in general too.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 22, 2010)

the difference is more power over more wires....


i cant see it making a difference with overclocking unless your reaching 4.5ghz with quads or running an i7 overclocked.







my E7300 dual core hits 4.3Ghz with either the 4 pin or 8 pin, dosnt effect it.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I plan on running an 1055T 

As for overclocking it I'll probably be happy 3ghz, so nothing fancy.... and I realised those boards I selected actually have just 4pin CPU power headers but nevermind, it's something I was curious about anyways.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I believe(correct me if I'm wrong):
4 Pin is rated for 150w to the CPU.
8 Pin is rated for 300w to the CPU.

Though looking at both boards, are you sure one has an 8-pin?  I think I'd go with the EVO though, as it has a stronger CPU power design.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I believe(correct me if I'm wrong):
> 4 Pin is rated for 150w to the CPU.
> 8 Pin is rated for 300w to the CPU.



I've not seen a CPU use more than 140w, and those what I have, have been AMD of-course


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I've not seen a CPU use more than 140w, and those what I have, have been AMD of-course



At stock, but once you start to overclock the power can easily go past 150w, especially if you start with a 140w CPU.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 22, 2010)

Ahhh I see, So they are only really needed for high end overclocked AMD's ... in a sense


----------



## Asylum (Jul 22, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> Ahhh I see, So they are only really needed for high end overclocked AMD's ... in a sense



That would be a correct answer...

You will only need the higher output on the motherboard if you plan to push it hard.


----------

